
DJI Updates Process for Activating Software and Firmware Updates - 6stringmerc
http://www.dji.com/newsroom/news/dji-updates-process-for-activating-software-and-firmware-updates
======
6stringmerc
Via this Gizmodo article/link:

[http://gizmodo.com/dji-will-cripple-your-drone-if-you-
dont-r...](http://gizmodo.com/dji-will-cripple-your-drone-if-you-dont-
register-it-on-1795427600)

